# Lappland bei -31°C - Eisangeln unter Polarlichtern?!



## Tomasz (2. März 2020)

Vielleicht kennen das einige von Euch, diese Sehnsucht nach Ruhe, Weite und nahezu grenzenlos Natur. Das ist es jedenfalls, was ich mit Lappland verbinde und natürlich den Reichtum an Wasser und Angelmöglichkeiten. Bislang bin ich jedoch nur im Sommer und dann auch mehr oder weniger auf der Durchreise nach Lappland gekommen.






Flug über Schweden im Sommer

Mein Traum ist es, ein ganzes Jahr dort zu verbringen und somit alle Jahreszeiten und Veränderungen von Sonne, Licht und Natur erleben zu können. Den meisten Respekt habe ich aber vor den langen, dunklen und eiskalten Wintern. Würde ich das tatsächlich erleben wollen oder bin ich dann nicht lieber zu Hause im grauen und schmuddeligen Berlin? Mein Traum ist es auch einmal den Samenmarkt im Februar in Jokkmokk zu besuchen. Der größte Wunsch war aber Polarlichter beobachten zu können.
Jedenfalls sollte es erstmal nur ein Traum bleiben, den ich in erster Linie mit den regelmäßigen Besuchen verschiedener Webcams Lappland verband. Insbesondere in Finnisch-Lappland dienen viele diese Kameras der Beobachtung der Straßenabschnitte im Winter.
Aber auch Schwedisch-Lappland hat Webcams deren Sinn sich mir nicht erklärt hat. Drei dieser Kameras stehen z.B. in Porjus und sind einfach nur auf den weiten Horizont gerichtet. Wer soll sich an diesem Szenarium ergötzen?





Webcam von Porjus im Sommer

Meine Frau kannte meine Sehnsucht nach Lappland und wir haben oft darüber gesprochen. Wie auch immer würde dieser Traum wohl erstmal auch nur ein ferner unerfüllter Traum bleiben und schon gar nicht würde ich Frau und Kind zu einem langen Jahr in der Einsamkeit überreden können. Schon gar nicht, weil unser Kind gerade mal 3 Jahre alt ist.
Im letzten Winter habe ich dann zum Geburtstag eine dicke Mappe von meiner Frau bekommen. Darin lagen Flug- und Zugtickets, gebuchte Unterkünfte, ein Mietauto und noch vieles mehr. Ein Höhepunkt sollte das Eisangeln auf Saiblinge werden, aber dazu später mehr. Für 5 Tage wollten wir uns auf den langen Weg nach Norden machen. Das Kind sollte bei der Oma unterkommen. Aber wir standen auch noch vor einem kleinen Problem. Wir hatten nur wenig Zeit für die Vorbereitungen. Diese bestanden in erster Linie darin uns für Temperaturen jenseits von -25°C auszustatten. Eine Bestellung von Angelklammotten und mehrere Decathlonbesuche später waren wir aus unserer Sicht gut gerüstet. Jedenfalls war eine Angelkombi von Imax mit einer Komfortzone bis – 20°C das Beste was ich für einen vernünftigen Preis bekommen konnte. Unser Gepäck für die 5 Tage bestand somit fast ausschließlich aus einer Vielzahl von Winterklamotten. Aber nicht nur wir mussten uns für die Kälte rüsten, auch unsere Handys und Fotoapparate mussten den Anforderungen genügen. Daher blieb die bessere und leider auch sensiblere Ausrüstung zu Hause und der Rest wurde mit ausreichend Ersatzakkus und Ladegeräten versorgt. Ein Tipp aus dem Internet hat sich vor Ort auch als sehr hilfreich erwiesen. Wegen der starken Temperaturunterschiede haben wir in die Kamera- und Handytaschen diese kleinen Päckchen mit den Silica-Kugeln gelegt, die die Feuchtigkeit gut aufgenommen hat. Ohne diese unscheinbaren Päckchen waren unsere Geräte nach einem kurzen Einsatz sofort mit einem Feuchtigkeitsfilm überzogen.
Der Marktplatz in Jokkmokk sollte im letzten Jahr vom 07.02. bis zum 09.02.2019 gehen. Wir starteten am 06.02.2019 mit dem Flugzeug nach Stockholm und hatten uns dort für eine Nacht in der Altstadt eingebucht. Ich liebe Stockholm und seine Lage am Wasser und ganz besonders liebe ich die Altstadt mit seinen kleinen engen Gassen.
Wir ließen uns einen Tag lang durch die Stadt und hatten Zeit uns etwas zu akklimatisieren.





Stockholm





Södermalm
















Gamla Stan (Altstadt)






Am nächsten Morgen ging es mit einem kleinen Flugzeug der polnischen Fluggesellschaft Lot nach Gällivare. Ich kannte Gällivare von zwei Durchreisen und ich kannte natürlich auch die Webcams. Uns war daher klar, dass wir von dort aus schnell weiter wollten in Richtung Jokkmokk. Wegen des Marktes gab es im Ort selbst keine freie Unterkunft mehr. Unsere ersten beiden Übernachtungen hatten wir daher in Porjus, dessen Webcams sich mir bis zu diesen Nächten nicht entschlossen hatten.
Mit dem Flugzeug ging es erst entlang der vereisten Schärenküste und dann ins verschneite Landesinnere. Hier zeigte sich kurz vor der Landung auch, warum man Gällivare überhaupt mitten in der Wildnis gebaut hatten. Es gab hier mehrerer Erzbergbaugebiete.





Abflug in Stockholm





Flug über die schwedische Schärenküste





schwedisch Lappland










Erzbergbau bei Gällivare

Im Flugzeug saßen ein paar wenige Geschäftsreisende und wir. Der Flughafen war winzig und es landen nur sehr wenige Flugzeuge dort. Als wir aus dem Flugzeug stiegen, hat uns die Kälte erstmal geschockt, so dass es schwer war zu atmen. Damit hatten wir nicht gerechnet. Das Thermometer zeigte zu diesem Zeitpunkt -31°C. Im Flughafengebäude haben wir uns dann erstmal alles angezogen, was irgendwie übereinander gepasst hat und konnten dann unser Mietauto in Empfang nehmen. Der junge Mann von der Autovermietung war extra wegen uns zum sonst menschenleeren Flughafen gekommen. Er erklärte uns die Besonderheiten des Autos mit eingebauten Spikes in den Reifen und die Motorheizung und die Innenraumheizung, damit der Wagen bei diesen eisigen Temperaturen überhaupt fahrtüchtig ist. Auf allen größeren Parkplätzen gab es Steckdosen, um sein Auto dort ranzuhängen. Wegen der Spikes hatten wir uns erst gewundert aber schnell war klar, dass die meisten Straßen mit eine dichten Decke aus Schnee und Eis belegt waren. Netterweise war das Auto bereits vorgeheizt, so, dass wir uns einfach nur reinsetzten brauchten und das Abenteuer konnte beginnen.
Die Tage waren Anfang Februar noch kurz und die Nächte lang. Für die Temperaturen machte das jedoch kaum einen Unterschied. Wir sind bei -31°C gestartet und fanden gegen Ende der Reise -24°C als recht angenehm.





Flughafen Gällivare





angekommen in Lappland bei -31°C





Verkabeltes Auto

_Wird fortgesetzt_


----------



## Tomasz (2. März 2020)

In Gällivare haben wir noch an einem Supermarkt gehalten und uns mit Lebensmitteln eingedeckt. Wir waren erstaunt wie viele Fahrzeuge dort auf dem Parkplatz mit laufendem Motor standen, ohne dass jemand im Auto saß. Insbesondere große Dieselfahrzeuge brummten vor sich hin, während die Besitzer im Supermarkt einkauften. Offensichtlich machte sich hier niemand Gedanken, dass jemand das Auto klauen würde. Wir hatten einen Benziner und der nette junge Mann von der Autovermietung sagten, dass wir das Fahrzeug nur bei längeren Stehzeiten an den Strom anschließen sollten.
Jetzt ging es auf die Fahrt nach Porjus. Es war ein unbeschreibliches Gefühl, nahezu alleine auf kerzengeraden Straßen durch die verschneiten Winterlandschaften zu fahren. Auch wenn auf den ersten Blick durch die tief verschneiten Landschaften weiß die dominierende Farbe war, zeigte sich schnell, das die Landschaft je nach Sonnenlicht von reinweiß über blau bis grau veränderte.











Da diese Region nur sehr dünn besiedelt ist, fährt man ewig ohne ein Haus oder einem anderen Auto zu begegnen. Dazu kommt, dass es so gut wie keine Vögel gibt. Wenn man draußen steht ist es so still, dass man nur seinen eigenen Atem hört. Ich fand dieser Stille und das Farbenspiel der verschneiten Landschaft faszinierend. Das war eindrucksvoller, als ich es mir in meinen Träumen immer wieder vorgestellt hatte. Bereits nach einer knappen Stunde, war ich wirklich angekommen und konnte mich an dieser Stille und den Farben erfreuen. Alleine damit war ein Großteil meiner Träume bereits in Erfüllung gegangen und ich mir war, als würde ich auf einer Wolke schweben. Eine ungeheure Leichtigkeit machte sich breit.











Unsere erste Unterkunft in Porjus war ein typisches Schwedenhaus mit einem Husky als Hofhund. Am Abend fuhren wir zur Eröffnung des Marktes nach Jokkmokk. Natürlich hatte ich auch hier eine Webcam unter Beobachtung und konnte die Skulptur des Marktes endlich von nahmen betrachten.





links ist unser Ferienhaus















Öffentliche Telefonzelle in Porjus





Skulptur zum Wintermarkt in Jokkmokk

Trotz unserer Winterkleidung wurde uns in Freien relativ schnell kalt, so, dass wir es anfangs nicht lange draußen aushalten konnten. Zurück in der Unterkunft machten wir uns ein warmes Abendbrot und einen heißen Tee.
Unser Vermieter klopfte kurze Zeit später und erklärte uns, wo gerade Polarlichter zu beobachten seien. Es waren nur wenige Hundert Meter bis zum Ufer eines Sees, wo man einen weiten freien Blick auf den Horizont hatte. Und da waren Sie die grün schimmernden Polarlichter. Anfangs nur ganz dünn wurden sie schließlich immer lichtstärker. Es war ein grandioser Anblick, der sich mit meiner Kamera nur sehr schwer einfangen ließ. An dieser Stelle fehlte mir auch ganz klar ein Stativ, so dass ich mir andere Orte wie das Autodach suchen musste damit die Kamera über die lange Belichtungszeit still stand. So richtig hat das zwar nicht funktioniert, aber wir haben sie mit unseren eigenen Augen gesehen und waren überwältigt. Da ich immer wieder die Kamera bedient hatte, fiel mir nicht auf, dass meine Finger ohne die Handschuhe langsam steif wurden. Erst als sie furchtbar weh taten und ich den Auslöser der Kamera nur mit viel Mühe drücken konnte, packten wir zusammen und fuhren zurück in die Unterkunft. Damit hatten wir eigentlich kaum gerechnet und daher hatte ich auch auf ein Stativ verzichtet. Gleich am ersten Abend in Lappland hatten wir das Glück Polarlichter zu sehen. Damit diese überhaupt entstehen müssen verschiedene Faktoren (z.B. hohe Sonnenaktivitäten) und ein freier, d.h. wolkenloser Himmel zusammenkommen. Zu den Polen hin, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit Polarlichter zu sehen erheblich. Außerdem treten sie in verschiedenen jährlichen als auch monatlichen Zyklen auf und auch in einer einzelnen Nacht kommen sie irgendwann und verschwinden auch schnell wieder. Aber all das war uns in diesem Augenblick egal, denn wir hatten das Glück sie selbst am Himmel beobachten zu können. Da war es uns auch schnuppe, dass wir nach einer knappen Stunde völlig durchgefroren waren und unsere Hände und Füße kaum noch spürten.
Und jetzt erklärte sich mir auch die Webcam aus Porjus. Sie war weder auf den See, noch auf die Eisenbahnlinie ausgerichtet, sondern sie hatte nachts freien Blick auf den Himmel und damit auch auf mögliche Polarlichter.





Webcam Porjus im Sommer





Webcam Porjus während unseres Aufenthalts










Wir unter dem Polarlicht





die Kamera steht auf dem Autodach





Ohne Stativ und Erfahrungen mit den Kameraeinstellungen ist es schwierig gute Bilder hinzubekommen






_Wird morgen fortgesetzt_


----------



## MikeHawk (3. März 2020)

ganz ganz toller Bericht. Vielen Dank!

Ebenfalls ein großer Traum von mir - Für meine Frau ist er dieses Jahr bereits wahr geworden .


----------



## zokker (3. März 2020)

Super Bericht , toll geschrieben und super Bilder. 

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Tomasz (3. März 2020)

Vielen Dank für Eure netten Reaktionen.
Am nächsten Tag sollte es endlich zum Vintermarknad nach Jokkmokk gehen. Der Markt lässt sich bis ins Jahr 1605 zurückverfolgen und gehört damit zu den ältesten Märkten der Welt. Wir haben uns gefragt, was die Leute früher bewogen haben Anfang Februar in diese Wildnis zu kommen um Markt zu halten. Die Antwort war, dass man über die vereist- und verschneiten Flüsse schneller vorankam als durch die Tundra und die Wälder.
Der Ort selbst war bereits im 16. Jahrhundert Handelsplatz der Samen, Schweden und Finnen. Der Markt diente letztlich nicht nur dem Handel, sondern auch der Gerichtsbarkeit, dem Einzug von Steuern und der Christianisierung der Samen. Die Samen sind ein indigener Volkstamm, der überwiegend in Lappland beheimatet ist und ursprünglich in Lappland als Nomaden lebten.
Wer mehr über die Geschichte der Samen und über die Natur Lapplands wissen will, ist in diesem Museum von Jokkmokk sehr gut aufgehoben:
http://www.ajtte.com/deutsch/

Heute ist Jokkmokk eine nette, kleine Stadt, mit Supermärkten, verschiedenen Restaurants und Unterkünften. Von hier aus kann man viele Aktivitäten in der Umgebung planen oder auf dem Weg nach Norwegen zwischenstoppen. Diese Webseite über Jokkmokk ist sehr informativ:
http://www.jokkmokk.com/

Und hier findet man all die tollen Webcams, die meine Sehnsucht nach Lappland stillen und uns überhaupt erst auf dem Gedanken dieser Reise gebracht haben:
http://www.jokkmokk.com/lankar-till-webbkameror/

Wer für sich ein Stück Jokkmokk mit nach Hause nehmen will, dem sei diese gleichnamige Tisch- und Stuhlkombination von IKEA empfohlen
https://www.ikea.com/de/de/p/jokkmokk-tisch-und-4-stuehle-antikbeize-50211104/






Auf der offiziellen Seite des Marktes läuft bereits der Countdown für das nächste Jahr: http://www.jokkmokksmarknad.se/





Im Hintergrund die Touristeninformation von Jokkmokk. Ein Besuch dort ist sehr empfehlenswert





Traditionelle Kleidung der Samen. Wir waren wesentlich dicker angezogen.





Die Rentiere als Transportmittel





Die Kirche von Jokkmok im Winter

Neben vielen Marktständen gibt es auch ein kleines Kulturprogramm wobei darauf geachtet wird, dass die einzelnen Programmpunkte möglichst kurzgehalten werden. Nachdem wir gestern -31°C hatten, war es heute mit -29°C kaum besser. Die tiefen Temperaturen wirken sich auch auf den Umsatz der Marktstände aus. Je kälter es ist, umso weniger Besuchen kommen. Außerdem fallen dann oft auch die Kartenlesegeräte aus und in Schweden wird nur noch selten mit Bargeld bezahlt. Es gibt auf dem Markt Kunsthandwerk, viele Lebensmittelspezialitäten, wie Rentier- oder Elchfleisch, selbstgemachte Marmeladen aus Molte- und Krøkebær, aber auch Kühlschränke und Waschmaschinen. Diese Mischung wirkt schon einigermaßen skurril. Die vielen Lebensmittel waren natürlich allesamt tiefgefroren.





Markttreiben





Typische Messer aus Lappland





Diese stlylische Eisangeln aus Rentiergeweihen erinnerten mich, dass wir auch noch Eisangeln wollten.





Zwischendurch sind wir immer mal wieder in die Touristeninfo gegangen, um uns dort etwas aufzuwärmen. Und dort habe ich an einem Zimmer Hinweise auf Angelmöglichkeiten gefunden. Leider war zu diesem Zeitpunkt niemand dort. Auf der angegebenen Webseite konnte man sich jedoch ein wenig einlesen:
http://www.fiskenorrbotten.com/





Dieser Hinweis aufs Angeln führte auf eine finnische Webseite und half an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiter.

Als wir abends wieder in Porjus ankamen, stand dort ein Hubschrauber, der u.a. damit warb Angler an die entlegensten Orte Lapplands zu bringen. Das hört sich auf den ersten Blick gut an, aber passte weder in unsere Zeitplanung noch konnten wir uns irgendwie vorstellen, bei -30°C irgendwo in den Weiten Lapplands abgesetzt zu werden. Beim näheren Hinsehen, werde diese Flüge dann auch eher im Sommer angeboten, was auch viel mehr Sinn machen würde. Der Flug geht zu verschiedenen entlegenen Gewässern die zwischen 15 und 35 km entfernt liegen. Die Gewässer beherbergen in erster Linie Äschen, Bachforellen und Saiblinge. Je Flug können ca. 4 bis 5 Passagiere inkl. Gepäck mitfliegen:




Helikopter | Fiskflyg | Sverige
Since 2015 Fiskflyg AB is operating under Rotor Service Nordens AOC. Rotor Service Norden AB is a co-operation between Fiskflyg AB and Heli i Arjeplog AB.
en.fiskflyg.se


Das Projekt Eisangeln wurde daher auf die nächsten beiden Tage verschoben. Ich war wirklich richtig heiß darauf einmal einen Saibling aus dem Eisloch zu ziehen, wobei ich mich fragte ob das bei dieser Kälte überhaupt realistisch sei. Aber egal, jetzt lassen wir uns erstmal durch Jokkmokk und das Marktleben treiben. Dabei sind wir zwischendurch immer wieder in irgendwelche öffentliche Gebäude gegangen um uns und unsere Telefone und Fotoapparate aufzuwärmen bzw. aufzuladen.
Schließlich strömte ein Teil der Marktbesucher in Richtung Talvatissjön. Auf dem verschneiten See war eine Arena aufgebaut, in der Rentiergespanne gegeneinander antraten.










Wettkampfarena





KopfanKopfRennen





Die Rennschlitten










Der strahlende Sieger






Nach dem Rennen konnte man sich diese Gefährte ausleihen, die tatsächlich auf vielen Höfen standen und auch als Transportmittel zum Einkaufen genutzt wurden. Man braucht erst etwas Übung, aber hat dann schnell den Dreh raus und kommt gut vorwärts.





Diese Gefährte werden tatsächlich noch zum Transport genutzt






Abends klarte der Himmel auf und wir saßen in unserem warmen Haus, von wo aus wir jede halbe Stunde die nahe gelegene Webcam von Porjus beobachteten. Gegen 21:30 Uhr zeigte sich ein deutlicher grüner Streifen am Horizont. Wer zogen all unsere Sachen an und machten uns auf den Weg zum Seeufer. Das An- und Ausziehen dauerte anfangs ca. 20 Minuten, wobei wir uns gegen Ende der Reise steigern konnten.
Auch an diesem Abend wurden wir mit tollen Polarlichtern belohnt, wobei wir auch diesmal wieder nicht mit der Webcam mithalten konnten. Sollte bei späteren Reisen nochmals die Chance auf Polarlichtern bestehen, nehme ich definitiv ein Stativ mit. Allerdings kann bei diesen Temperaturen auch kein Stativ helfen, wenn nach wenigen Minuten die Kameras aussteigen.















Auch hier hatten wir mit unserer Technik keine Chance gegen die Webcam.
Wieder stand ich fast zwei Stunden am See und habe dem wunderschönen Spektakel der Nordlichter zugesehen. Manchmal blieben sie lange unverändert am Horizont. Dann wieder fingen sie auf wunderschöne Weise an zu tanzen und sich ineinander zu verwickeln. Es ist wirklich ein grandioses Naturschauspiel und wieder hatte ich mir beim Fotografieren die Finger abgefroren, so dass sie zurück im Warmen furchtbar schmerzten.






Die Nacht und Tagtemperaturen gingen in den nächsten Tagen geringfügig auf -29° C hoch. Leider sollte es dabei auch stärker bewölkt werden, so dass nicht klar war, ob wir nochmal das Glück haben würden, Polarlichter beobachten zu können.
Am nächsten Morgen haben wir unserer Sachen gepackt und sind ca. 225 km weiter nach Norden in Richtung Kiruna gefahren. Dort wartete das Eishotel Jukkasjärvi und zwei Schlittenfahrten auf uns. Außerdem gab es noch die leise Hoffnung auf einen Saibling aus dem Eisloch.





Fahrt nach Norden.

_Wird fortgesetzt _


----------



## Taxidermist (3. März 2020)

Klasse Reisebericht, Danke dafür!
Wenn dann noch die Fische kommen?
Mir wäre das eindeutig zu frostig, aber so ausm heimischen Sessel, schön zu lesen.

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. März 2020)

Toller interessanter Bericht.  
Danke.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Doubblelike!!!

Alleine die superschönen Handarbeiten, Messer u.s.w., wären schon die Reise wert. Aber -31°C wären mir zum Ansitzen dann doch etwas frisch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. März 2020)

Super Bericht und prime Bilder!  Hast du dir so ein Finnenmesser als  Andenken/Angelmesser mitgenommen?


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (3. März 2020)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die klasse Bilder............................................
Freue mich auf die Fortsetzung(en)!


----------



## ollidi (3. März 2020)

Wunderschöner Bericht und wunderschöne Bilder.   
Bei den Messer und bei den Eisangeln hätte ich bestimmt zugeschlagen.
Auch, wenn ich mit so einer Eisangel hier nichts anfangen könnte, aber die sehen ja wohl einfach nur schick aus. Also hätte der "habenwollen" Faktor zugeschlagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. März 2020)

Vielen Dank, dass du mich n deiner Reise teilhaben läßt!


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich mit so einer Eisangel hier nichts anfangen könnte, aber die sehen ja wohl einfach nur schick aus. Also hätte der "habenwollen" Faktor zugeschlagen.


Barsche zuppeln vom Boot, Steg, oder Spundwand... das weckt Erinnerungen an die Bubenzeit...!


----------



## smithie (4. März 2020)

Großartig, dass Du Dir die Zeit nimmst und die "Daheimgebliebenen" ein Stück weit auf eure Tour mitnimmst - Dankeschön!


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2020)

sehr schön , danke , naja mal gucken, wo es uns zunächst im Sommer hinverschlägt.
Man könnte Polarlichter einfrieren und bei plus 10°C gucken;-))
Du hast Mail


----------



## cocorell (4. März 2020)

Super Bericht, tolle Photos, danke dafür!
Mir persönlich wäre das allerdings viel zu kalt. Ich hatte mal beruflich in Canada, Bathurst New Brunswick, im Winter zu tun. Minus 41 Grad, Nachts, war mir schon damals viel zu kalt!


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2020)

Hier mal eine besondere Eisangel, aus Metall! War angeblich in Alaska im Einsatz... Interessant der gebogene Abschnitt, als "Federelement"....


----------



## gründler (4. März 2020)

Lebe deine Träume....und träume nicht dein Leben.......

Ihr beiden habt alles richtig gemacht.......Top!

lg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. März 2020)

Oh man, wie geil jetzt hätte ich fast die Mittagspause verpasst.
Also, so eine Eisangel wäre jetzt definitiv mein. 
Toller Bericht und zwei Stücke daraus haben mich ganz besonders erreicht: 

und das Abenteuer konnte beginnen.

als würde ich auf einer Wolke schweben


Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## Tomasz (4. März 2020)

Vielen, vielen Dank für Euer Feedback. Das spornt mich an, weiter zu machen.
Ich hatte tatsächlich überlegt mir auf dem Markt eine Eisangel zu kaufen, aber mir waren die Rillen in den Griffe dann doch etwas zu kitschig. Mit einem durchgängigen Griff hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen.
Bei den Messern wurde mir aber klar, was für Schätze mir mein Vater geschenkt hatte. Er hatte sie vor knapp 60 Jahren in finnisch Lappland geschenkt bekommen  und sie tatsächlich auch jahrelang zum Angeln und Pilze suchen eingesetzt. So sehen sie jetzt auch aus, aber es gab vor wenigen Tagen bei uns im AB einen Thread, der gute Tipps zum Aufarbeiten der Messer und der Messerscheide enthält. Das wird mein nächstes Projekt sein, um sie dann irgendwann an meinen Sohn weiterzugeben.










Diese durchgängigen Griffe gefallen mir viel besser.
Ich hoffe, dass ich heute noch einen weiteren Teil der Reise einstellen kann.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Andal (4. März 2020)

Einen Vorteil jedoch haben die Winterreisen. Die nicht so ganz wenigen Mücken haben auch Pause.


----------



## Tomasz (4. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil jedoch haben die Winterreisen. Die nicht so ganz wenigen Mücken haben auch Pause.



Oh ja, dann kann ich mich an eine ganz und gar furchtbaren Moment in finnisch Lappland erinnern. Es war Sommer und wir waren von Norwegen kommend auf der Durchreise. Es war nach knapp 3 Wochen der erste etwas wärmere Tag und die Sonne stand hoch am Horizont. Wir kamen an einem kleinen glasklaren See, direkt neben der Straße vorbei und hielten an um Baden zu gehen. Also runter mit den Klamotten und rein ins Wasser. Doch Stopp, das Wasser war eiskalt und ich habe es gerade mal mit den Fußsohlen reingeschafft. Blöd nur dass in einem riesigen Mückenschwarm stand, die sich mit Freude auf mich gestürzt hatten. Ich habe mit mir hin und her gerungen und als dann schließlich doch irgendwann ein weiteres Auto vorbeikam, wollte ich denen nicht  diesen Anblick gönnen und habe mich, einem Herzinfarkt nah, in das eiskalte Wasser gestürzt. Einen solch großen Mückenschwarm hatte ich vorher nur in den Everglades erlebt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (4. März 2020)

Wir haben heute etwas länger geschlafen, haben und von unseren Gastgebern verabschiedet und sind in Richtung Kiruna gefahren. Wie Gällivare ist Kiruna eine relativ junge Stadt und eng mit dem Erzbergbau verzahnt. Sie ist hier oben mit ca. 17.000 Einwohnern eine der größeren Städte nördlich des Polarkreises. Großteile des Erzes werden über die Bahn nach Narvik gebracht und von dort verschifft. Mittlerweile ist der Untertageabbau so weit fortgeschritten, dass man plant die gesamte Stadt um ca. 4 km umzusiedeln (https://orf.at/v2/stories/2250793/2250794/)
Wir konnten auf Grund der Witterung nicht besonders schnell fahren. Es war relativ diesig und die Straßen nach wie vor sehr glatt. Dank unserer Spikes in den Reifen hatten wir aber einen relativ guten Halt. Der Verkehr wird nach Norden immer dünner und man fährt oft minutenlang durch eine Schneewüste und begegnet Niemanden. Die Orte sind sehr weit verteilt und bestehen oftmals nur aus wenigen Häusern. Alles ist in Weiß und Grau gehalten und man glaubt sich in einem alten Schwarz-Weiß-Film wiederzufinden. Umso markanter ist jeder bunter Tupfer. Wir haben außer ein paar Rentieren auch nur einmal einen Vogel gesehen. Sonst war die Landschaft wie ausgestorben. Daher umfing uns immer wieder diese absolute Stille, die unheimlich beruhigend wirkte. Eine solche Stille hatte ich noch nie in meinem Leben wahrgenommen.






Achtung freilaufende Rentiere





Kurz hinter dem Schild rannten dann tatsächlich Rentiere über die Straße





Ein Schuppen am Rand der Straße

Unsere nächste Station war das Eishotel Jukkasjärvi, dass natürlich auch eine Webcam hat https://www.icehotel.com/
Ich wollte dort schon immer mal hin und auch dort übernachten. In jungen Jahren war ich mit Freunden im Winter in den Masuren über das Eis der Seenketten wandern und haben zwei Nächte bei -20°C im Zelt geschlafen. Das war grenzwertig, zumal es damals noch nicht die Funktionskleidung wie heute gibt, aber es sollte bei ca. -4°C mit dickem Schlafsack in einem Eishotel eigentlich machbar sein. Meine Frau hat entschieden, die 530,- Euro an dieser Stelle zu sparen. Warum sollte man so viel Geld ausgeben und dann hat man nur ein Außenklo über dem Hof! Aber man kann das Hotel und seine Einrichtung besuchen. Heute hatten war dafür keine Zeit, denn über das Hotel haben wir eine Fahrt mit dem Motorschlitten gebucht. Auch das war ganz nach meinem Geschmack, wobei auch dieser Tag damit bereits verplant war und das Eisfischen wiederum verschoben wurde.





Auf dem Areal des Eishotels, im Hintergrund der Eingang zum eigentlichen Eispalast





Man kann auch in gut geheizten Hütten übernachten und zahlt vermutlich deutlich weniger

Zu unserer ohnehin schon dicken Winterausrüstung wurden wir in dicke Overalls gesteckt und bekamen Spezialstiefel und Spezialhandschuhe. Für den Fahrer war das gar nicht so entscheidend, da er beheizbare Lenkergriffe und Fußtritte hatte. Wir sind in einer kleinen Gruppe mit Guide gefahren. Erst ging es Querfeldein, wobei ein Gefährt tatsächlich umgekippt ist. Die bis dahin unberührte Landschaft war wieder grandios, auch wenn heute die Sonne fehlte. Man musste das schwere Gefährt schon gut steuern und bergab hatte man gut zu tun, aber es hat zumindest mir auch unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht und das obwohl mir die PS eigentlich ziemlich egal sind. Auf der Schneedecke des vereisten Sees sind wir mit knapp 85 km/h gefegt.





wir auf dem Schneemobil










Rentiere am Seeufer suchen unter dem Schnee nach Futter





Unterwegs mit dem Schneemobil






Nach der Hälfte der Strecke gab es eine Pause, in der der Guide uns so manch abenteuerliche Geschichte erzählen konnte. Die Pause haben wir an einem Rastplatz gemacht, der für Mehrtagestouren als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit diente. Hier gab es ein Plumpsklo, wenn auch unbeheizt. Der Guide machte ein Lagerfeuer und hatte den sportlichen Ehrgeiz dieses mit einem Stück Birkenrinde und einem Funken zu entzünden. Wir sahen uns bald ohne Heißgetränk weiterfahren, bis es doch nach vielen versuchen endlich klappte. Auf dem Feuer wurde eine besondere Sorte Kaffee gekocht, indem man das grobe Kaffeepulver mit Wasser aufkochte. Angesichts der Kälte war das der beste Kaffee den ich je getrunken hatte und bei Kaffee bin ich tatsächlich wählerisch. Er schmeckte stark, aber sehr aromatisch und etwas rauchig. Dazu gab es Kanelbullar, ein Zimtgebäck, das in diesem Fall über dem Feuer aufgetaut wurde.





Am Rastplatz angekommen










Unser Guide beim Feuer machen mit Birkenrinde und einem Funken





Endlich das wärmende Feuer





Der aufgekochte Kaffee über dem Feuer





Dazu wurden Kanelbullar aufgetaut





Saunahütte für Mehrtagestouren am Rastplatz





unbeheiztes Plumpsklo in der Wildnis, da überlegt man auch angesichts der vielen Kleidungsstücke, ob das jetzt wirklich nötig ist

Von dort ging es in schneller Fahrt über den zugefrorenen See zurück in Richtung Eishotel. Als wir dort schließlich ankamen, war es bereits dunkel. Das Eis erstrahlte in einem wunderschönen Blau. Wir setzten uns in der geheizten Hotellobby an den Kamin und tauten langsam wieder auf.










Zurück am Eishotel






Da wir auf die Buchung im Eishotel verzichtet hatten, mussten wir von hier aus weiter zu unserer nächsten Unterkunft, die fast noch abenteuerlicher, mindestens aber genauso eindrucksvoll war und dazu auch noch mollig warm. Eine Rückkehr und die Besichtigung des Eishotels hatten wir ohnehin noch auf dem Plan unserer Reise.
Wie es weiter ging, könnt Ihr im nächsten Teil lesen. Ich hoffe das ich bis Morgen Zeit dazu finde.

_wird fortgesetzt_


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Wir haben außer ein paar Rentieren auch nur einmal einen Vogel gesehen. Sonst war die Landschaft wie ausgestorben.



Du hast schon im ersten Teil von der Stille geschwärmt und daraus geschlossen es gäbe dort keine Vögel?
Dies ist sicher nicht so, denn es gibt abgesehen von zahlreichen Zugvögeln im Frühjahr und Sommer, dort Raufußhühner (Birk, Auer, Haselhuhn), diverse Häher, Kolkraben, Schneeeule und eventuell sogar Gerfalken.
Die sind jetzt allerdings im Winter-Überlebensmodus und sparen sich daher unnötiges Gegacker, Gekrähe und Gepfeife, sowie überhaupt alles was Kraft kostet.
Deshalb erscheint es dort wohl so still zu sein, das wird sich spätestens zum Frühjahr hin wieder ändern.

Jürgen


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. März 2020)

Ein toller Bericht mit ebenso beeindruckenden Bildern  ! Es macht riesig Spass mitzulesen. Auch ich bin nicht zwangsläufig
ein Fan von Winterurlaub, aber die Stille und das Erlebnis Lappland im Winter würde ich auch gerne mal erleben!
Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung !!

Ralf


----------



## Tomasz (5. März 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du hast schon im ersten Teil von der Stille geschwärmt und daraus geschlossen es gäbe dort keine Vögel?
> Dies ist sicher nicht so, denn es gibt abgesehen von zahlreichen Zugvögeln im Frühjahr und Sommer, dort Raufußhühner (Birk, Auer, Haselhuhn), diverse Häher, Kolkraben, Schneeeule und eventuell sogar Gerfalken.
> Die sind jetzt allerdings im Winter-Überlebensmodus und sparen sich daher unnötiges Gegacker, Gekrähe und Gepfeife, sowie überhaupt alles was Kraft kostet.
> Deshalb erscheint es dort wohl so still zu sein, das wird sich spätestens zum Frühjahr hin wieder ändern.
> ...



Damit hast Du ganz sicher Recht und viele Tiere im hohen Norden tragen zur Tarnung oft ein weißes Winterkleid. Natürlich wird es dort Tiere geben, aber wir haben tatsächlich keine weiteren Tiere gesehen oder gehört. Auch im Schnee fanden sich kaum Spuren von Tieren, am ehesten noch die von Rentieren. Allerdings konnten wir uns ohne Schneeschuhe oder Schlitten auch kaum mehr als einige wenige Meter abseits der verschneiten Wege bewegen. Am Besten ging es noch über vereiste  Seen und Flüsse. Die Stille in der weißen Schneewüste war aber tatsächlich eine ganz und gar besondere Erfahrung, die mich sehr tief beeindruckt hat.  
Bei der Schneemobiltour ging es zwar tatsächlich querfeldein, aber das Getöse hat sicher alle Tiere in die Flucht geschlagen. 
Während unserer Aufenthalte im Sommer hatten wir natürlich zahlreiche Begegnungen mit Tieren, auch summen da ständig Mücken um einen herum, da ist nichts mit Stille.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (5. März 2020)

Wir waren immer noch ganz beeindruckt von dieser großartigen Erlebnis mit dem Motorschlitten und machten uns auf dem Weg zu unserer nächsten Unterkunft. Da diese irgendwo in der Wildnis lag, sind wir vorher nach Kiruna gefahren um dort Abendbrot zu essen. Kiruna wird, wie eingangs schon kurz beschrieben gerade um ca. 4 km umgesiedelt, da sich der Erzbergbau immer weiter unterhalb der Stadt eingrub. Ich war 1992 mal als Student in der riesigen Grube untertage und sehr beeindruckt. Wie muss sie wohl jetzt viele Jahre später aussehen. Heute reicht sie bis ca. 1.365 m Tiefe. Sie gilt als weltgrößtes Eisenerzbergwerk aus dem jährlich bis zu 33 Millionen Tonnen Roherz gefördert werden können. Aus dem Roherz werden kleine Pellets (kleine ca. 1,5 cm große Kugeln) hergestellt und mit der Bahn in die Häfen nach Narvik oder Lulea transportiert werden.
Wir fuhren eine Restaurantempfehlung an und hatten ein ganz hervorragendes thailändisches Essen zu sehr humanen Preisen. Von dort aus ging es über tief verschneite Straßen die immer enger wurden zurück in die Wildnis. Meine Frau war sich nicht sicher, ob diese Wahl der Unterkunft die richtige sei und ich wusste ohnehin nicht, was mich erwartete. Zwischendurch dachten wir aber vom Weg abgekommen zu sein, bis doch ein Haus in der Ferne auftauchte. Dort angekommen wurden wir herzlich begrüßt und sollten unser Auto abstellen, natürlich mit Steckdose für die Motor- und Innenraumheizung. Die Innenraumheizung bestand übrigens aus einem kleinen handelsüblichen Heizlüfter. Uns wurde für die weitere Strecke zu eigentlichen Unterkunft ein Schlitten für den Transport des Gepäcks angeboten, wie wir Ihn in Jokkmokk gesehen hatten. Dann ging es quer durch den Wald bis ans Ufer eines verschneiten Sees. Dort stand unser Skynest für die Nacht und übertraf all unsere Erwartungen. Von diesen Gebilden gab es an diesem See vergangenes Jahr nur zwei Stück. Sie stammen ursprünglich aus Finnland und wurden dort von einem erfinderischen Architekten entworfen. Der Plan war, eine kleine mobile Einheit zu entwerfen, die außer Sanitäranlagen alles Wesentlich beinhaltetet und im Winter mit dem Schneemobil an jeden beliebigen Ort gebracht werden konnte. Über die Webseite, über die wir gebucht hatten, gibt es nicht mehr. Ich denke es läuft heute unter diesem Anbieter, der auch noch viele andere Angebote im Programm hat:

https://www.skyvillage.se/collections/skynest



Sleep under the Aurora in SkyVillage
Sleep in our unique glass cabin SkyNest (up to 2 people) on top of the hill or in one of our red Swedish cottages (up to 4people)
www.skyvillage.se

Jetzt sollte endlich nochmal das Thema Eisangeln auf den Plan kommen, denn auch dafür werden die mobilen Wohneinheiten aufs Eis gebracht. Allerdings hat man im Mobil selbst kein Loch und muss also draußen vor dem Mobil angeln. Allerdings stellte sich bald heraus, dass dies bei Temperaturen um die – 30 °C und einer Eisdecke von mindestens einem Meter kein guter Plan war. Unser Vermieter winkte ab und tatächlich haben wir in der ganzen Zeit nie einen Hinweis darauf gesehen, dass jemand unter desen Umständen Eisangeln war. Allerdings sahen die Bilder dieser Touren mit einem schmackhaften Picknick und allem Drum und Dran wirklich sehr gut aus. Auch wenn es hier keine Saiblinge gab, steht das definitiv auf dem Plan für eine weitere Reise nach Lappland.

https://www.skyvillage.se/collections/tours/products/ice-fishing-tour

Egal für heute ging der Tag eh dem Ende zu und wir waren nach der langen Tour an der frischen Luft todmüde und froh unser kleines beheizbares Skynest zu haben. Dazu gehörte neben einer Elektroheizung auch ein kleiner Kamin, ein Schlafsofa, ein Tisch und Zwei Stühle. Vor dem Skynest standen für uns Schneeschuhe bereit um die tiefverschneite Umgebung zu erkunden und wenige Meter entfernt war für uns auch schon eine kleine Kaminsauna mit Blick über den verschneiten See eingeheizt. Das absolute Highlight war aber das Dach des Skynest, das aus einem speziellen Plexiglas (?) bestand. Dieses und die runden Seitenfenster ermöglichten vom Bett aus einen grandiosen Rundumblick. Diese kleine Hütte war der absolute Traum eines Großstadtjungen wie mir. Einfach herrlich.Was jetzt noch fehlte, waren eigentlich nur noch die Polarlichter. Doch tagsüber war es zugezogen und wenn es denn in dieser Nacht welche geben sollte, so waren sie hinter den Wolken verborgen. Aber warum sollten ausgerechnet wir auch so ein unverschämtes Glück haben an drei Tagen hintereinander Polarlichter zu sehen.





Heute waren keine Polarlichter am Himmel zu erkennen

So machten wir uns fertig und gingen in die kleine Saunahütte, die nur von zwei Kerzen erleuchtet war. Mein Gott, war die gut eingeheizt. Wir gehen schon regelmäßig in die Sauna, aber nach einem kleinen Aufguss mussten wir schnell vor die Tür fliehen, um frische Luft zu schnappen und uns mit Schnee einzureiben. Nach wenigen Sekunden waren wir jedoch bereits wieder so weit abgekühlt, dass wir noch einen zweiten Saunagang machten, um dann schlaftrunken in unsere Koje zu fallen. Doch wie durch ein Wunder riss die Wolkendecke komplett auf und die schönsten aller Polarlichter fingen an am Himmel zu tanzen. Wir wussten dass nach Norden die Intensität der Polarlichter zunimmt und dass sich diese auch höher am Himmel bewegen können und nicht nur am Horizont. Aber das was sich uns hier bot war einfach ganz wunderbar. Die Lichter spielten und bewegten sich und wechselten dabei die Farbintensität. Es war wie ein bei einem Konzert nur ohne Ton. Das ganze hatte etwas von einer unglaublichen Leichtigkeit und Grenzenlosigkeit. Teilweise kamen von verschiedenen Seiten mehrere Lichter aufeinander zu, verwoben ich in einer sich drehenden Spirale und flogen dann wieder auseinander. Sie bildeten sich aus dem Nichts und lösten sich auch wieder im Nichts auf. Und das alles bei absoluter Stille mitten in der Wildnis. Wir sind die ganze Zeit wie kleine Kinder durch den Wald und über den See gelaufen um den Lichtern zu folgen. So kamen wir schließlich auch zurück an das Haus der Vermieter. Hier gab es künstliches Restlicht. Bereits am zweiten Tag in Porjus ist es mir gelungen die Polarlichter besser im Foto einzufangen. Bei der Kälte hat man aber nur begrenzt Zeit mit der Kamera zu spielen und außerdem wollte man sich ja selbst an dem Schauspiel erfreuen. Dennoch sind mir an diesem Abend meine besten Aufnahmen gelungen, was sicher auch mit dem Restlicht des Hauses zu tun hatte. Jetzt stellte sich vielmehr das Problem, dass sich die Lichter oft so schnell bewegten, dass sie bei der Langzeitbelichtung verschwammen und keine festen Grenzen hatten. Auch wenn man die tanzenden Spiralen nicht aufs Foto bekam, sind einige Fotos dennoch annehmbar geworden, auch wenn sie nicht das widerspiegeln konnten, was wir dort erlebt hatten. Ich ärgerte mich, nicht doch das Stativ  mitgenommen zu haben. Auch meine Systemkamera mit wechselbaren Objektiven und mehr manuellen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hätte sicher mehr aus den Bildern rausgeholt. Allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob die Kamera den frostigen Temperaturen überhaupt gewachsen wäre. Wir hatten immer wieder das Problem, dass bei der Kälte nach kurzer Zeit die Technik, egal ob Handy oder Kamera versagten.


























Irgendwann verschwanden die Lichter wieder und ein klarer Sternenhimmel kam zurück. Mittlerweile war es Mitternacht und wir gingen mit einem unglaublich Gefühl der Leichtigkeit in unsere Hütte am Seeufer. Wir haben den Kamin wieder eingeheizt, der uns wieder aufwärmte und lagen im Bett, den Blick über uns auf den Nachthimmel gerichtet. Und dann kamen sie doch wieder, die Polarlichter, die über unserem Glasdach tanzten und ich musste mich schließlich zwingen die Augen zuzumachen und mich auf die Seite zu legen um endlich einschlafen zu können. Es war mittlerweile weit nach Mitternacht und uns stand am nächsten Tag noch mindestens ein weiteres Abenteuer bevor.





Unser Skynest für die Nacht

Am nächsten Morgen wachten wir kurz vor Sonnenaufgang auf und konnten über uns den Himmel sehen, der von Minute zu Minute heller wurde, wobei die verschneite Landschaft stetig die Farbtöne veränderte. Wir haben schnell festgestellt, dass es nicht mit weißen Schneelandschaften getan war. Obwohl überall Schnee war, wechselten die Farben hier oben je nach Sonnenstand und Bewölkung ständig.





Blick von unserem Bett aus






Zu der Übernachtung gehört ein reichhaltiges Frühstück, dass uns mit frischem Kaffee zur Hütte gebracht wurde. Wir saßen immer noch vom Vorabend beseelt beim Frühstück und blickten auf die weite Winterlandschaft. Das ganze hatte einen kleinen Wermutstropfen. Der Vermieter bestellte kurz vor unserer Ankunft eine Spezialfirma, die das Glasdach reinigen sollte. Was die Spezialisierung dieser Firma sein sollte war nicht klar. Jedenfalls bearbeiteten sie das Glas so, das an vielen Stellen das Glas flächig völlig verkratzt war und somit der Blick nach draußen stark getrübt war. Aus Sicht des Vermieters natürlich eine Katastrophe, die er jedem neuen Gast erklären musste. Auch für uns wäre eine freie Sicht natürlich wesentlich schöner gewesen.





Unsere Hütte am Seeufer





Ein sich ständig veränderndes Farbenspiel





unsere Spuren im Schnee





Rechts unsere Hütte, in der Mitte die Sauna, am linken Rand die zweite Hütte.










Die Kaminsauna

Die flachstehende Sonne tauchte die Landschaft in die schönsten Farb- und Schattenspiele und wir konnten uns nicht daran satt sehen.





Selfie im Schnee











Im Nachhinein betrachtet hatten wir für diesen Ort deutlich zu wenig Zeit geplant. Man hätte hier locker zwei oder mehr Nächte an einem ganz bezaubernden Platz mitten in der Wildnis verbringen können, egal ob beim Schneeschuhwandern, in der Sauna mit Blick über den See oder einfach nur beim Träumen und die besondere Atmosphäre genießend. Zudem stellte sich heraus, dass die Gastgeberin eine begnadete Köchin war.












Zurück am Haus des Vermieters






Aber da das Eisangeln jetzt endgültig auf Eis lag, hatten wir für diesen Tag noch eine Hundeschlittenfahrt gebucht und wollten anschließend das Eishotel besuchen. Wir mussten also unsere Sachen packen, das Auto vom Strom nehmen und zurück zur Hauptstraße fahren. Der Himmel zog sich währenddessen immer mehr zu. Der Wetterbericht sagte für Nordschweden an diesem Tag lang anhaltende Schneeschauer voraus.

















_Wird fortgesetzt_


----------



## Sharky1 (6. März 2020)

Ist wirklich ein geiles Land. Sind mit dem Wohnmobil am 19.12.2019 losgefahren bis kurz vor Kiruna und waren am 02.02.2020 wieder zu Hause. Wäre am liebsten da geblieben.  In der ganzen Zeit haben wir nur ein schaches Polarlicht gesehen. Vom Wetter her muss ich sagen hatten wir nicht so viel Glück dreiviertel von der Strecke war nur Regen und bewölkt.


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2020)

snälla sluta!!
Jag emigrerar till Sverig;-))

bin fleißig am Gucken, wo ich vorbei komme, im Sommer mutig mit offenem Hemd;-)))
Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (6. März 2020)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Jag emigrerar till Sverig;-))



Jag kommer med dig


----------



## Tomasz (6. März 2020)

Sharky1 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ein geiles Land. Sind mit dem Wohnmobil am 19.12.2019 losgefahren bis kurz vor Kiruna und waren am 02.02.2020 wieder zu Hause. Wäre am liebsten da geblieben.  In der ganzen Zeit haben wir nur ein schaches Polarlicht gesehen. Vom Wetter her muss ich sagen hatten wir nicht so viel Glück dreiviertel von der Strecke war nur Regen und bewölkt.



Ich verfolge die Webcams nun schon seit Jahren und die Winter in Lappland waren durch stabile Hochdruckwetterlagen, mit Temperaturen unter -20 °C stets eisig kalt, aber auch klar und trocken. Phasenweise lagen die Temperaturen bei -35 °C. Das war diesen Winter wohl komplett anders. Es war deutlich wärmer und oft bewölkt. Für heute sind in Jokkmokk nur -2 °C vorausgesagt, dabei liegt da mindestens bis Mitte April alles unter einer tiefen Schneedecke und es ist eine gute Zeit zum Eisangeln ohne das einem ständig das Eisloch zufriert.
Eigentlich waren für diesen Winter ganz besonders starke Sonnenaktivitäten und den damit verbundenen Polarlichtern vorausgesagt, aber wenn es bewölkt ist, hat man nichts davon. Allerdings soll man dann die Polarlichter im Flugzeug über den Wolken sehen können, was sicher auch spannend ist.
Aber ich finde es toll, dass es Dir gefallen hat. Ihr ward ja eine lange Zeit unterwegs. Das wäre ja tatsächlich auch mein großer Traum.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (6. März 2020)

Auch bei unserem nächsten Veranstalter whitetrailadventures hätte man Eisangeltouren buchen können, aber auch dort war es angesichts der kalten Witterung nicht möglich. Die Inhaber der Agentur sind vor vielen Jahren aus Deutschland ausgewandert und führen dort ein sehr liebevoll geführtes Familienunternehmen. Neben den einfachen Tagestouren kann man auch Mehrtagestouren sowohl mit dem Schneemobil, als auch mit selbst fahrenden Hundeschlitten buchen. Die längste Tour mit dem Hundeschlitten geht über 10 Tage. Übernachtet wird in der Wildnis in einfachen Hütten ohne Strom und fließend Wasser. Auch das wäre definitiv ein Abenteuer das wir gerne noch einmal machen würden.
https://www.whitetrailadventures.com/de
Der Winter hier oben geht über insgesamt 7 lange Monate. Aber auch der kurze Sommer hat seine schönen Momente und bietet viele Aktivitäten. Whitetrailadventures bittet z.B. auch mehrere geführte Fliegenfischertouren an, die bis zu einer Woche dauern können.
Unsere Zeit in Lappland neigte sich aber langsam dem Ende zu. Wir hatten noch den heutigen Tag mit dem Hundeschlitten und dem Eishotel, bevor es zurück nach Kiruna und von dort mit dem Nachtzug nach Stockholm gehen sollte.
Da wir uns von der wunderbaren Atmosphäre unserer letzten Übernachtung nur schwer trennen konnten, kamen wir auf den letzten Drücker im Camp der Hundeschlitten an. Unsere Hunde waren bereits eingespannt und warteten sehnsüchtig darauf, dass es endlich losgehen sollte. Da wir nur wenige Stunden Zeit hatten, sind wir nicht selbst gefahren, sondern wurden zusammen mit zwei weiteren Reisenden von einem Gespann aus 10 Hunden gezogen.












Geführt wurde das Gespann von der Hundeführerin, die hinten auf dem Schlitten steht oder auch anschiebt. Man selbst sitzt dabei hintereinander gelehnt, ziemlich dicht über dem Boden auf dem mit Rentierfellen gepolsterten Schlitten. Die Hunde sind furchtbar aufgeregt, bellen alle durcheinander und warten darauf, dass es endlich losgeht. Der Schlitten muss deshalb stets festgemacht sein, da die Tiere sonst alleine losrennen würden. Sie scheinen alle nur auf diesen Tag gewartet zu haben. Nach dem Kommando zum Start wurde es augenblicklich still und die Hunde setzten sich in Bewegung. Wir fuhren mit relativ hohem Tempo querfeldein und man hörte unter sich nur noch den Schlitten knarzen. Durch die Unebenheiten im schneebedeckten Boden wurde man im knarzenden Schlitten ziemlich durchgeschüttelt. Die Hunde selbst sahen so aus, als würden es Ihnen überhaupt keine große Mühe bereiten uns 5 Personen zu ziehen. Die Fahrt sieht eine Pause vor, bei der es wieder diesen unglaublich leckeren, über dem Feuer aufgekochten Kaffee gab. Im Sommer bei 25 °C wäre dieser vom Feuer rauchig schmeckende Kaffee wahrscheinlich nicht genießbar. Aber bei der jetzt eisigen Kälte gibt es nichts Besseres. Der Kaffee von Lemmel wirbt mit dem Slogan: _"Ist er zu stark, bist Du kein Schwede!"_
Hier gibt es einen Link zu dem ganz besonderen Kaffee:





schwedischer Kokkaffe





Unser Rastplatz





Man sitzt auf wärmenden Rentierfellen. Die schwarzrußige Kaffeekanne steht schon eine ganze Weile auf dem Feuer und kocht vor sich hin.





Zum Kaffee gibt es aufgewärmte Plinsen

Die Schlittenhunde fanden die Pause natürlich total überflüssig und fingen sehr eindrucksvoll an wie die Wölfe zu heulen. Es gehört auch dazu, dass man alle Hunde mal streichelt und sie für Ihre Leistung lobt.
Die Hundeführerin erzählt uns in der Pause wie der Alltag der Schlittenhunde aussieht. Vorne laufen die erfahrenen und kräftigsten Tiere, weiter hinten kommen die jungen Wilden und die schon Älteren. Für alle aber gilt, dass es wohl nichts Schöneres gibt als einen Schlitten zu ziehen. Im kurzen Sommer leben sie jedoch nur in Ihren Käfigen, da es wohl für ein Schlittenrennen zu warm sei. Erst im Herbst, wenn es kühler wird, fangen sie langsam an mit Schlitten auf Rädern zu trainieren.
















Während der Pause heizten an uns drei Schneemobile vorbei. Für die Hunde das Zeichen hinterherzulaufen. Das kleine Bäumchen, an das der Schlitten befestigt war, bog sich bis zum Boden, aber es hielt stand. Hätten sich die Tiere losgemacht, hätten wir kaum eine Chance gehabt sie wieder einzufangen und hätten die lange Strecke zurücklaufen müssen.










Die Sonne verschwindet langsam hinter dem Horizont.

Zurück im Camp erreichte uns die Nachricht, dass unser Nachtzug von Kiruna nach Stockholm ausfallen würde, da es auf der Strecke irgendwo zwischen Kiruna und Lulea einen Gleisschaden gab, der wegen der schweren Zugänglichkeit nicht behoben werden konnte.
Wie sollten wir jetzt bis zum nächsten Morgen zum ca. 1.300 km entfernten Flughafen nach Stockholm kommen, von wo unser Flieger zurück nach Berlin ging? Und was würde aus unserer bereits gebuchten Tour durch das Eishotel Jukkasjärvi werden? Es musste schnell eine Entscheidung her. Doch die schwedische Eisenbahngesellschaft scheint im Krisenmanagement nicht viel besser aufgestellt zu sein als unsere Berliner S-Bahn.

_wird fortgesetzt_


----------



## Vanner (6. März 2020)

Absolut super geschrieben, vielen Dank dafür. Du nimmst einen, durch deinen Schreibart, echt mit auf die Reise. 
Viel schöne Natur, viel Ruhe, was will man mehr. Mir wäre es allerdings auch zu kalt dort oben, nicht sooo gut für die alten Knochen. 
Ich bin auf den Rest deiner Ausführungen gespannt.


----------



## Tomasz (9. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Absolut super geschrieben, vielen Dank dafür. Du nimmst einen, durch deinen Schreibart, echt mit auf die Reise.
> Viel schöne Natur, viel Ruhe, was will man mehr. Mir wäre es allerdings auch zu kalt dort oben, nicht sooo gut für die alten Knochen.
> Ich bin auf den Rest deiner Ausführungen gespannt.



Danke Vanner und auch allen anderen Boardis für Euer Feedback und Eure Likes. Ich will versuchen heute Abend den letzten Teil einzustellen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (9. März 2020)

Im Verlauf mehrere Telefonate mit sehr widersprüchlichen Aussagen dazu, wann und ab wo ein Zug nach Stockholm eingesetzt werden wird, konnten wir schließlich erreichen, dass die Eisenbahngesellschaft uns ein Taxi stellt, dass uns von Gällivare ins ca. 200 km entfernte Boden bringt. Die Strecke ist zwar nicht allzu lang, sollte aber wegen der Witterung dennoch etwas über 3 Stunden dauern. Die Autovermietung blieb die ganze Zeit total entspannt. Wir sollten einfach nur Bescheid geben, wo in Lappland wir das Auto schließlich abstellen würden.
Auf dem Weg nach Gällivare konnten wir nun doch noch einen kurzen Abstecher in das Eishotel in Jukkasjärvi machen.





Links der Eingang zum dauerhaften Hotelbereich, der im Sommer gekühlt wird, rechts der temporäre Bereich, der jedes Jahr neu gestaltet wird.





Eingangsbereich des ganzjährigen Hotelteils mit der Eisbar

Die Idee zum Eishotel soll an einem der dunklen Wintertage gekommen sein. Im Sommer war der Ort wegen der Aussicht auf die Mitternachtssonne gut besucht. Im Winter verirrte sich kein Gast hierher. Die Idee des Eishotels entstand. Anfangs wurde jedes Jahr im Winter das Hotel aus Eisblöcken des unmittelbar angrenzenden Sees errichtet. Schließlich war das Hotel aber so gut gebucht, dass man ein weiteres dauerhaftes Eishotel mit einer Eisbar errichtete, das im Sommer u.a. durch Solarzellen versorgt wird. Die Innentemperaturen liegen ganzjährig bei ca. -5°bis -8 °C. Da ist es nur logisch, dass die Zimmer keine Toiletten oder ein Bad haben. Je nach Standard und Jahreszeit kosten die Zimmer zwischen ca. 150,- und 550,- Euro. Jedes Zimmer ist ein Unikat und man hat die Wahl zwischen „einfachen“ Zimmern und kunstvoll gestalteten Suiten. Voraussetzung für die Zimmerbuchung ist ein Alter von mindestens 12 Jahren und eine gute allgemeine Gesundheit.





Flur im Eishotel, auch der Kronenleuchter ist natürlich aus Eis





Einfaches Zimmer





Suite mit Tisch und Bank aus Eis






Bei der ersten Beantragung einer Baugenehmigung dachte man noch, dass die Auflagen für Rauchmelder und Feuerlöscher ein Scherz der Genehmigungsbehörde seien. Doch das war hier tatsächlich nicht der Fall und man bestand auf die wortgenaue Einhaltung der Brandschutzbestimmungen in neu errichteten Gebäuden. Man hat jedoch versucht die Teile weitestgehend versteckt anzuordnen. Außer den Rauchmeldern und den Feuerlöschern ist fast alles aus Eis, also auch die Betten, Lampen, Tische und Stühle.
Neben dem ganzjährigen Teil gibt es auch einen Hotelteil, der jedes Jahr im Spätherbst neu errichtet wird und schließlich im späten Frühjahr wegtaut. Dazu können sich jedes Jahr Künstler für die Gestaltung der einzelnen Zimmer bewerben. Der Lohn ist eine erste Nacht im selbst gestalteten Zimmer.
Für das Eishotel werden jedes Jahr im ausgehenden Winter ca. 10.000 Tonne Eis in Blöcken aus dem angrenzende See geschnitten und zusammen mit ca. 30.000 Tonnen Schnee in einer großen Lagerhalle bis zum Spätherbst gekühlt.
Skurril wird es, wenn aus der Eiskirche ein frisch verheiratete Paar in den Flur schreitet. Beide natürlich im wunderschönen Hochzeitskleid bzw. Anzug. Dahinter die warm eingepackten Familien und Freunde in Overalls und Winterstiefeln. Die Braut bekam nach den Hochzeitsfotos wenigstens noch eine Fellweste übergeworfen.





Diese Kirche dient u.a. zur Trauung





Auch hier ist einschließlich des Altars alles aus Eis.





Jedes Zimmer wird individuell von Künstlern gestaltet











Wem das Eishotel zu kalt oder zu teuer ist, kann eine Führung buchen oder in der Eisbar einen Drink nehmen. Da auch hier die Gläser aus Eis sind, empfiehlt es sich dringend Handschuhe zu tragen! Uns blieb leider keine Zeit dafür und wir machten uns auf den Weg nach Gällivare. Der Himmel zog sich immer mehr zu und nach ca. 120 m und 1,5 h Fahrt stellten wir unser Mietauto am Bahnhof ab und stiegen ins Taxi um.





Eisbar











Auch hier sind die Kristallleuchter, natürlich aus Eis





Fahrt zurück nach Gällivare

Nach ca. 3 h Fahrt durch dichtes Schneetreiben, kamen wir schließlich am Bahnhof von Boden an und stiegen in einen fast völlig leeren Nachtzug. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bei diesem Schneegestöber die Nerven behalten hätte. Gegen Morgen waren wir am Flughafen Stockholm und hatten zum Frühstück ein wunderbares Köttbullar-Sandwich.





Unser Nachtzug nach Stockholm





Köttbullarsandwich

Das Eisangeln hat bei Temperaturen um -30°C leider nicht geklappt. Aber wir werden sicher wieder mal nach Lappland reisen und im April ist es ohnehin schon viel wärmer und es friert einem nicht ständig das Eisloch zu. Fisch haben wir nur im Supermarkt gesehen. Als Creme in der Tube oder als Surströmming in der Dose. Wir hatten überlegt den durch Milchsäurebakterien vergorenen Hering als Mitbringsel mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen. Die Kenner sagen, dass der Surströmming erst dann richtig reif ist, wenn sich die Konserven anfangen zu beulen. Früher wurde dieser Termin einfach durch ein königliches Dekret festgelegt. Wegen der Explosionsgefahr, der unter Druck stehende Dosen und dem sich dann ausreitenden furchtbaren Gestank soll man auf eine Mitnahme im Flugzeug verzichten, bzw. haben einige Airlines es gar verboten. Glück gehabt liebe Familie.





Surströmming, für die Einen eine Delikatesse, für die Anderen einfach nur vergammelter Fisch





Auswahl an verschiedenen Tuben nicht nur mit Fisch oder Krebsen

Wir haben während der kurzen Reise nur selten daran gedacht, wie es unserem zweieinhalbjährigen Sohn wohl gehen würde. Er war bei der Oma sehr gut aufgehoben. Wir konnten daher die Zeit wirklich gut genießen, und erschraken uns manchmal selbst, wie weit weg wir von zu Hause tatsächlich wirklich weg waren und dabei für diese Zeit unseren Sohn vergaßen. Wir haben in der ganzen Zeit Lappland nur überhaupt einmal in Narvik ein kleineres Kind gesehen. Ansonsten geht bei dieser Eiseskälte wohl kaum ein Kind vor die Tür oder ziehen die Eltern dann ohnehin weiter nach Süden. Zurück in seinem Kinderzimmer hat mir mein Sohn abends vor dem Einschlafen von einem Land erzählt, dass er Peppoland nennt. Dort war es kalt und meiste Zeit dunkel. Er würde gern mal mit mir dort hinfahren! Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie und warum er sich dieses Traumland ausgedacht hat, aber klar würde Papa gerne mal mit Ihm zusammen nach Peppoland fahren und durch die verschneite Wildnis streifen.
Die eisigen Temperaturen waren trotz unserer wärmenden Ausrüstung auch für uns nach mehr als einer Stunde im Freien grenzwärtig und leider steigt die Technik aus Fotoapparaten und Handys auch relativ schnell aus. Mit einer vernünftigen Kamera und einem Stativ hätte man sicher noch viel mehr rausholen können. Aber auch so haben wir viele schöne Erinnerungsfotos behalten und auch die eingefrorenen Finger taten irgendwann nicht mehr weh.
Wir waren letztendlich nur 5 Tage in Schweden und davon auch nur 3,5 Tage in Lappland. Aber diese relativ kurze Zeit hat in mir einen sehr tiefen, bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und mich meinem Traum viel nähergebracht. Die auf den ersten Blick weiße Schneewüste verändert durch die wechselnde Sonneneinstrahlung ständig die Farbschattierungen von weiß über blau, goldfarbend nach grau. Dazu die schwerelos tänzelnden Polarlichter und diese wirklich absolute Stille! Meine Frau hat hier sehr genau meine Wünsche getroffen und mir ein ganz wunderbares Geschenk gemacht. Wir werden gerne als Familie wiederkommen, um dann noch tiefer in den Winter Lapplands eintauchen zu können. Bis dahin habe ich die vielen Bilder meines Traums in meiner Erinnerung und bin heute schon viel ruhiger, wenn ich mir hin und wieder die Webcams Lapplands betrachte.
Heute Mittag war es in Jokkmokk mit +6°C wirklich außergewöhnlich warm und man sieht wie langsam die dicke Schneedecke anfängt zu tauen. Aber der Winter in Lappland ist noch lange nicht vorbei. Im letzten Jahr waren auf der Webcam vom 01.06.2019 am Ufer des Stora Lulevatten noch deutlich die Reste vom Schnee zu erkennen.





Ein Blick zurück an das verschneite Ufer des Kallojärvi.

Viele Grüße

Tomasz


----------



## fischerheinrich (9. März 2020)

_Collect moments not things_ 
eine wirklich hervorragende Reise und der passende Bericht dazu!

Wie hat deine Frau das organisiert? Alles alleine oder auch über einen organisierten Anbieter?
Würde mich echt interessieren (oder hab ichs überlesen..?), denn eine solche Reise würde ich auch gerne mal machen, auch wenns meiner Frau da definitiv viiiiiel zu kalt wäre. Aber meine Kids kommen so langsam in das Alter..


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2020)

Hallo,

herzlichen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Er ist wunderbar und man kann die Begeisterung auch zwischen den Zeilen spüren.
Bei mir alten Nordlandfahrer (alt im Leben und auch alt in der Nordlanderfahrung) kommt da ein bißchen Sehnsucht und Wehmut auf, wenngleich ich dort nie im Winter war. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tomasz (10. März 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> _Collect moments not things_
> eine wirklich hervorragende Reise und der passende Bericht dazu!
> 
> Wie hat deine Frau das organisiert? Alles alleine oder auch über einen organisierten Anbieter?
> Würde mich echt interessieren (oder hab ichs überlesen..?), denn eine solche Reise würde ich auch gerne mal machen, auch wenns meiner Frau da definitiv viiiiiel zu kalt wäre. Aber meine Kids kommen so langsam in das Alter..



Danke.
Wir sind bislang immer individuell gereist, egal wohin, und buchen vieles erst vor Ort. Angesichts der kurzen Zeit (3,5 Tage vor Ort), die wir diesmal zur Verfügung hatten, hat meine Frau aber tatsächlich fast alles bereits im Vorfeld rausgesucht und einzeln gebucht. Da alles irgendwie in der kurzen Zeit vor Ort zusammenpassen musste, war das aber ein großer Aufwand, der viele Abende vor dem Computer gekostet hat, schon um überhaupt einen Überblick zu bekommen, was alles möglich wäre. Im Bericht habe ich versucht die Links zu den einzelnen Veranstaltern, über die wir gebucht haben reinzunehmen. Die Unterkünfte in Stockholm und Porjus hat Sie über airbnb angefragt.
Allerdings waren wir ja im letzten Winter unterwegs und nicht in diesem Jahr. Rückblickend macht es in der kurzen Zeit vielleicht tatsächlich Sinn, die Organisation einem darauf spezialisierten Reisebüro zu überlassen. Google spuckt da eine ganze Anzahl von deutschen Veranstaltern aus, die sich auf Skandinavien spezialisiert haben.
Aus heutiger Sicht, würde ich nicht nochmal zum Wintermarkt nach Jokkmokk fahren, da es dort in dieser Zeit wirklich schwer ist Unterkünfte oder Angebote für Schlittenfahrten usw. zu bekommen. Das alles lässt sich im Umfeld von Kiruna viel besser und in einer reichen Auswahl organisieren.
Da kann man z.B. https://www.whitetrailadventures.com/de als Anlaufpunkt nehmen, weil sie zum einen selbst aus Deutschland kommen und auch ein gutes Angebot an Outdoor-Aktivitäten haben, die dann aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Oder eben über das Eishotel in Jukkasjärvi. Auch ohne dort zu übernachten, organisieren sie Dir alle möglichen Aktivitäten: https://www.icehotel.com/activities
Zudem sind die Wege zu den einzelnen Aktivitäten rund um Kiruna viel kürzer als rund um Jokkmokk. Wobei Jokkmokk auf jeden Fall der schönere Ort ist.
Als wir im letzten Winter in Lappland waren, war es tatsächlich fast den gesamten Winter über wirklich sehr, sehr kalt. Temperaturen unterhalb von -25°C (in der Spitze bis -38°C) sind lange Zeit normal gewesen und entsprechen auch den langjährigen klimatischen Bedingungen. In diesem Winter war es dagegen relativ warm und die Temperaturen gingen kaum unter -15C.
Um der Kälte etwas auszuweichen und mehr Tageslicht zu haben, wäre sicher der März der bessere Reisemonat. Allerdings kann es dann auch öfter bewölkt sein. Die stabilen Hochdruckwetterlagen mit eisigen Temperaturen unter wolkenlosem Himmel sind dann seltener. Auch die Aktivität der Polarlichter geht im März weiter zurück. Dafür hat man sicher mehr Möglichkeiten zum Eisangeln, das habe ich tatsächlich etwas bedauert.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (10. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> herzlichen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht. Er ist wunderbar und man kann die Begeisterung auch zwischen den Zeilen spüren.
> Bei mir alten Nordlandfahrer (alt im Leben und auch alt in der Nordlanderfahrung) kommt da ein bißchen Sehnsucht und Wehmut auf, wenngleich ich dort nie im Winter war.
> ...



Danke! 
Der Winter hält tatsächlich nochmal ganze andere Eindrücke bereit, aber man muss sich eben auch mit den dann vorherrschenden klimatischen Bedingungen arrangieren.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## zokker (10. März 2020)

Super geschrieben und tolle Bilder.


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2020)

Ganz toller Bericht, danke noch mal dafür.


----------



## magut (11. März 2020)

Danke für diesen Hammer Bericht!! Super gemacht!
LG
Mario


----------



## Schwedenangler (11. März 2020)

Traumhafte Bilder und absolut toll geschrieben dein Bericht !! Das macht einfach nur Spass !!


----------



## juergent60 (11. März 2020)

Selten einen so schönen Bericht gelesen......DANKE


----------



## woern1 (12. März 2020)

Jepp, sehr klasse


----------



## fischerheinrich (12. März 2020)

... ja ein super Bericht, muss mann ganz klar sagen! ...und das sogar ganz ohne den 1,5m Saibling, der per super-Shot pelagial per side-scan mit xl-lure-rod gefangen, per Hand angelandet und mit im Maulwinkel hängendem Köder abgelichtet wurde. Geht auch mal anders, wirklich super, sogar ganz ohne Fisch.


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. März 2020)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> ... ja ein super Bericht, muss mann ganz klar sagen! ...und das sogar ganz ohne den 1,5m Saibling, der per super-Shot pelagial per side-scan mit xl-lure-rod gefangen, per Hand angelandet und mit im Maulwinkel hängendem Köder abgelichtet wurde. Geht auch mal anders, wirklich super, sogar ganz ohne Fisch.


----------



## Debilofant (5. April 2020)

Etwas verspätet, weil erst jetzt von mir entdeckt, ein großes Dankeschön, Tomasz, für diesen eindrücklich bebilderten Bericht aus schwedisch Lappland!  

"Vielleicht kennen das einige von Euch, diese Sehnsucht nach Ruhe, Weite und nahezu grenzenlos Natur. Das ist es jedenfalls, was ich mit Lappland verbinde und natürlich den Reichtum an Wasser und Angelmöglichkeiten. Bislang bin ich jedoch nur im Sommer und dann auch mehr oder weniger auf der Durchreise nach Lappland gekommen."

Exakt dies war anno 2016 auch meine Motivation, nach zig Durchreisen durch Schweden einfach mal mehr als schwedischen Asphalt und Straßenränder hinter der Autoscheibe zu erleben. Es gibt in Skandinavien soooo viel mehr zu erleben als man z.B. als Norwegenangler gemeinhin meint, schon gesehen/erlebt zu haben, und ich kann jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, eigene Gewohnheiten zu hinterfragen und den eigenen Popo hochzubekommen, um neue Wege zu beschreiten.


----------



## zokker (5. April 2020)

Debilofant schrieb:


> ...
> und ich kann jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, eigene Gewohnheiten zu hinterfragen und den eigenen Popo hochzubekommen, um neue Wege zu beschreiten.



nein, nein  ... last euch nix erzählen ... langweilig, nur Mücken und eklige Elchfliegen, nix mit all inklusive, Fisch gibt es auch nicht mehr viel ...

ich kann nur dazu raten, schön in den den warmen Süden zu fahren ...


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> nein, nein  ... last euch nix erzählen ... langweilig, nur Mücken und eklige Elchfliegen, nix mit all inklusive, Fisch gibt es auch nicht mehr viel ...
> 
> ich kann nur dazu raten, schön in den den warmen Süden zu fahren ...


dem kann ich mich nur vorbehaltlos anschliessen.........
und krank  wird man vielleicht auch noch weil nicht permanent 30 Grad !!


----------



## Tomasz (10. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für Euer tolles Feedback. Wenn ich das alles nochmal lese und die Bilder dazu sehe, könnte ich sofort wieder los. Gut das jetzt bei uns der Frühling eingekehrt ist. Da ist das Fernweh nach einem Winter in Lappland nicht ganz so groß.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (10. April 2020)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Etwas verspätet, weil erst jetzt von mir entdeckt, ein großes Dankeschön, Tomasz, für diesen eindrücklich bebilderten Bericht aus schwedisch Lappland!
> 
> "Vielleicht kennen das einige von Euch, diese Sehnsucht nach Ruhe, Weite und nahezu grenzenlos Natur. Das ist es jedenfalls, was ich mit Lappland verbinde und natürlich den Reichtum an Wasser und Angelmöglichkeiten. Bislang bin ich jedoch nur im Sommer und dann auch mehr oder weniger auf der Durchreise nach Lappland gekommen."
> 
> Exakt dies war anno 2016 auch meine Motivation, nach zig Durchreisen durch Schweden einfach mal mehr als schwedischen Asphalt und Straßenränder hinter der Autoscheibe zu erleben. Es gibt in Skandinavien soooo viel mehr zu erleben als man z.B. als Norwegenangler gemeinhin meint, schon gesehen/erlebt zu haben, und ich kann jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, eigene Gewohnheiten zu hinterfragen und den eigenen Popo hochzubekommen, um neue Wege zu beschreiten.



Ich habe schon kurz bei Dir reingesehen und war von der Farbenpracht überwältigt. Das werde ich auf jeden Fall auch nochmal mit genügend Zeit lesen. Es scheint ja zu jeder Jahreszeit in Lappland ein besonderes Licht zu sein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Wollebre (11. April 2020)

schöner Bericht, aber wenn das Minus durch ein + ersetzt wird, wäre es für mich ein interessantes Reiseland


----------

